# Q : Oakley outerwear users....



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Just browse Oakley products at either their website or a retailer website until you see a picture that matches. That's how I usually ID stuff.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Post pics, I'm sure some of the forum members could help you out with it.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

digitaltree515 said:


> Just browse Oakley products at either their website or a retailer website until you see a picture that matches. That's how I usually ID stuff.


Oakley has soooo many products over the past few years and it changes year after year. Their current stuff is not even close to what they had available this time last year and trying to find pics of stuff they did have last year or in years past is pretty difficult, unless you have a model name. The entire reason for the post.

Posting pics is your best bet.


----------



## yellowmp5 (Dec 1, 2009)

digitaltree515 said:


> Just browse Oakley products at either their website or a retailer website until you see a picture that matches. That's how I usually ID stuff.


browsed, can't fint it....cuz GF bought it at Oakley Vault...
probably a discontinued product....



tomtom88 said:


> Post pics, I'm sure some of the forum members could help you out with it.





ThugHunter said:


> Oakley has soooo many products over the past few years and it changes year after year. Their current stuff is not even close to what they had available this time last year and trying to find pics of stuff they did have last year or in years past is pretty difficult, unless you have a model name. The entire reason for the post.
> 
> 
> 
> Posting pics is your best bet.


will i'll certainly post pics indeed, later tonite..... please help me identified if possible~ 

i j/ wanna verify wat they are, and how many K of waterproofing & breathable material they are...and if the seems are fully or critical taped~

thx for all advise


----------



## Snowboarder104 (Nov 30, 2009)

If its from Seattle outlets by any chance I may have some info for you. What colour are you jacket and pants. I have a pair of red pants and a gray/black jacket, I identified them through the web.
Edit: my jacket is... Oakley PYKE MEN'S SNOW JACKET | Oakley Store. But gray and black. Different design same pockets and all. 
Oakley ALPS MEN'S SHELL PANT | Oakley Store
Yours look anything alike?


----------



## yellowmp5 (Dec 1, 2009)

posted pics~ pleaes advise~


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That is an Oakley Tactic Jacket in the Nickel color

Oakley Tactic Jacket - On Sale - Men's - GearBuyer.com

Not sure about the pants.

You should send the pic to Oakley customer service and ask them which model it is.


----------



## yellowmp5 (Dec 1, 2009)

great! thx very much!!!


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The pants look like the Oakley Terrain. You'd be able to confirm by looking at the back (no photo) or else I could confirm it myself. I really like the combo, BTW.


----------



## yellowmp5 (Dec 1, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> The pants look like the Oakley Terrain. You'd be able to confirm by looking at the back (no photo) or else I could confirm it myself. I really like the combo, BTW.



gf mentioned when she got these pants, she made sure it was 10k/10k fully taped seams...

here is the back~


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They are Oakley Terrain pants. And the jacket is the Tactic (already mentioned). I just got back from the Oakley factory outlet and they have that exact same jacket for sale there.

How do you like the pants?


----------



## yellowmp5 (Dec 1, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> They are Oakley Terrain pants. And the jacket is the Tactic (already mentioned). I just got back from the Oakley factory outlet and they have that exact same jacket for sale there.
> 
> How do you like the pants?


pants seems to fit nicely, i love the jacket alot...
havn't took it up the slopes yet, but have been walkin' the dog w/ the jacket,
it kept me warm~

and i love the magnetic buttons....so much conviences~


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I tried the jacket on, but not sure I'd like the 5k breathability and waterproofing. The jacket felt a little on the lower end of the spectrum of Oakley jackets. I wear and prefer Oakley outwear, but usually don't consider a jacket unless it has the zip in capability. I love a bargain though, so at the right price I would buy the jacket. If your gf bought the combo for around $200, you got a great deal on a pretty good setup that looks great too. The pants are 10k so that's good.


----------



## yellowmp5 (Dec 1, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> I tried the jacket on, but not sure I'd like the 5k breathability and waterproofing. The jacket felt a little on the lower end of the spectrum of Oakley jackets. I wear and prefer Oakley outwear, but usually don't consider a jacket unless it has the zip in capability. I love a bargain though, so at the right price I would buy the jacket. If your gf bought the combo for around $200, you got a great deal on a pretty good setup that looks great too. The pants are 10k so that's good.


she only spent $80 on jacket, $80 on pants....so $160 in total in PA, no tax~
much cheaper than buyin' them in Toronto, Canada


----------



## Snowboarder104 (Nov 30, 2009)

Can someone identify my jacket and pants?
My Oakley fleece zips into my jacket
Will describe as best as possible
$80 jacket, $160 pants, $30 fleece = Total $270 (On sale)
Jacket: Two button to cover the zipper for arm pits. 2 Zip up
pockets at bottom (diagonal) Inside has 2 red zippers for fleece. On left side there is a big pocket near zippers called a "goggle" pocket also has a Velcro pocket for i pods. Gray jacket w/ black random lines and designs. 2009 model, regular fit.
Pants: Red, two Velcro back pockets, air vents on side, two pockets at top of pants in front diagonal, and two below that diagonal too but opposite from upper pockets. Regular fit.
Will put up pictures as soon as I get my camera.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yellowmp5 said:


> she only spent $80 on jacket, $80 on pants....so $160 in total in PA, no tax~
> much cheaper than buyin' them in Toronto, Canada


That's a great deal!! It'd be hard to find those pants in black for $80. Backcountry has them for $190.  My local Oakley outlet was selling the jacket for $95.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

I have those pants they are sick! Let me go see what they are. Hold on...

Looking at the tags now: 

Resistance Pant: Retail 170.00

Those are the pants with the vent that you can unzip by your crotch right Lol?


----------



## yellowmp5 (Dec 1, 2009)

Relyt23 said:


> I have those pants they are sick! Let me go see what they are. Hold on...
> 
> Looking at the tags now:
> 
> ...



that's right, u can unzip for venting near the crotch area~


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't remember which one it was, but brociety or tramdock had Oakley Resistance pants for $49 a couple days ago. They're Spring riding pants with only 5k


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Im going to be repping those pants and jacket this year as well. (different colors) let me know how they treat you on the slopes.


----------

